# GPS your horse on the trail



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

You could place a spot locator in a saddle bag. They're specifically meant to aid in search and rescue for people hiking/camping/etc. All I do is place a tag with my name and phone number on my horse, but I guess that assumes someone sees her before anything bad happens.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

There are tracking devices that are used on dogs. You attach them to the dogs collar. Instead, you could attach it to the horse or saddle. 

At least with our horses, they either stay in the area or return to the trailer. They go to where they know it is safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

this may have been covered elsewhere on the forum before (i haven't searched for it), but what about microchipping your horses? i know with cats and dogs it is very commonplace to get them microchipped (our dog has one). 

what about a bit larger one for horses or other livestock that allows for gps searching in conjunction with the scanning at a vet office? this way you'd have less worry about a horse with no tack or halter on not being found. i'm sure the technology is available, the only issue may be battery life in something like that though.


----------



## cpr saves (Dec 5, 2012)

I like the idea of putting a tracker on the saddle. I wonder about doing so on the bridle as well. Hopefully it would help find the horse, but just in case the horse is found with no tack on, you might be able to track down the tack thief.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

usandpets said:


> There are tracking devices that are used on dogs. You attach them to the dogs collar. Instead, you could attach it to the horse or saddle.


The one I have (Garmin Astro) works by a radio beacon on the dog unit (that is, the dog unit receives GPS position, and radios it to your base unit). It doesn't work too well if there are hills &c between you and the dog. 

There's another recent thread about using cell phones. Should work if the phone has GPS, and you're in an area with cell phone service (not true of most places I ride).


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

There's the spot locator and the Tagg locator that I know of meant for animals. I don't know anything about spot. Tagg is $100 for equipment and 3 months of service then its $8/month. The problem with Tagg is that it requires a docking station and all that. Not practical.

Obviously you don't want to leave your cell phone on your horse. I made a thread about a pay as you go phone and leaving that on the horse so you could then use an app to find the phone and thus the horse. I haven't been out to Walmart yet but there are very cheap phones that may work well for this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

jamesqf said:


> The one I have (Garmin Astro) works by a radio beacon on the dog unit (that is, the dog unit receives GPS position, and radios it to your base unit). It doesn't work too well if there are hills &c between you and the dog.
> 
> There's another recent thread about using cell phones. Should work if the phone has GPS, and you're in an area with cell phone service (not true of most places I ride).


I use the Garmin Astro 320 with DC 40 collar on my beagles when I run them. It works good for that, and I've never lost my dogs. 

Talking with Hunters that are runnin coyotes with BIG RUNNING hounds it seems everyone gets around 2 miles in fair conditions. That's here in Eastern PA where everything'a one big rolling hill. Lol. That's also with the longer 9 mile or truck antennas.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We can prepare for things that might happen. But we will never prepare for every possibility. If you keep adding safety items to your saddle, pretty soon you have no room for lunch.

I've never lost a horse, Nobody I've every ridden with has ever lost a horse. I have had friends that had horses run off and had to be followed and retrieved. But it has never been a really serious problem. 

I had a friends horse die from a ruptured aorta, I've seen a horse die from colic at competitive trail ride. So an surprise death seems more of concern than a lost horse. But we can stop everything from happening. 

We use common sense, train our horses the best we can and hope all will work out. I've been fortunate, that my horses, even when loose will return to me. Now granted they have never been seriously frightened while loose. But I frequently turn them loose on the mountain to graze or go get water.

I took this photo of my loose mare as I went to collect her. You can see our campers up in the trees. She had been out grazing and was rolling as I approached her.


And my gelding out in a meadow getting a drink. Maybe I'm too trusting.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Lopin N Paint said:


> Talking with Hunters that are runnin coyotes with BIG RUNNING hounds it seems everyone gets around 2 miles in fair conditions. That's here in Eastern PA where everything'a one big rolling hill. Lol. That's also with the longer 9 mile or truck antennas.


But I'm in the Sierra Nevada, where "rolling" is not exactly the right word to use  And I was also just using the hand unit, as the dog & I were out hiking. As I said, you pretty much have to try whatever, and see if it works in your conditions.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I've known people who "lost" their horses on a trail ride.

Still can't quite figure out how it happened, except that I do know those riders tend to be a bit careless (is "stupid" too harsh?) when it comes to their riding and tying. The horse took off without them and was never seen again. . .nor was any of the brand new Tucker tack it was wearing.

Quite likely, some local found a VERY nice horse with some VERY nice tack and decided to keep it. While it would be nice to think that the horse community is made up of people who are honest and willing to help each other out. . .there are those who figure "finders keepers, losers weepers" and keep whatever they find.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Jolly Badger said:


> Quite likely, some local found a VERY nice horse with some VERY nice tack and decided to keep it.


Or maybe the "local" tried asking around locally, and couldn't find anyone missing a horse? It's like with dogs: if I find a dog with a collar that has a phone number & email address running loose, I'll contact you ASAP. If it doesn't, I may take it to the vet to find out if it has a microchip. But beyond that, what can I do except buy another dog bowl?


----------

